#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  >  هنگ کردن  روی لوگو مادربرد با نصب ویندوز

## shkib2005

با سلام دوستان بنده یه سیستم تو مغازه دارم با مشخصات : مین asus P5AD2-E رم 2GDDR2  هارد SEAGATE 250 G SATA POWER GREN 350  ویندوز سون روی سیستم بود 32 بیتی یه ویندوز 8( هشت)  64بیتی نصب کردم باهاش مشکل نصب درایور داشتم پروگرام TNM 2000 نمیشناخت  دوباره  خواستم عوضش کنم  برم  سون 7 بوت کردم  درایو C رو   DELET کردم  CREATE کردم  رفت برای نصب مرحله اول نصب ویندوز 7 روفت سیستم ریستارت شد و  روی لگوی آرم مادر برد ماند . سیستم رو ری استارت کردم  پس از عیب یابی مشخص شد با نصب هارد سیستم هنگ میکنه هارد رو بردم روی سیستم خونه تست کردم دنباله نصب ویندوز رفت با سیستم خونه هارد هیچ مشکلی نداشت هارد خونه رو روی سیستم  مغازه تست کردم سیستم هیچ مشکلی نداشت هارد SEAGATE 250 که مال مغازه باشه روی سیستم  خونه مشکلی نداره ولی روی سیستم مغازه بالا نمیاد فریم ویر هار رو آپدیت کردم بازم درست نشده هاردم روی دو سیستم دیگه تست کردم روی یکش بالا امد روی یکش مثل سیستم مغازه خودم هنگ میکنه با تشکر لطفا راهمایی کنیید در ضمن روی سیستمای نصبتا جدید )DDR3)بالا میاد روی سیستم های نصبتا قدیمی DRR2بالا نمیاد

----------

*imanfc*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## vahidati

دوست عزیز یک با بایوس رو کلیر کنید مشکل حل میشه

----------

*imanfc*,*remis1*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## yousef12

> با سلام دوستان بنده یه سیستم تو مغازه دارم با مشخصات : مین asus P5AD2-E رم 2GDDR2  هارد SEAGATE 250 G SATA POWER GREN 350  ویندوز سون روی سیستم بود 32 بیتی یه ویندوز 8( هشت)  64بیتی نصب کردم باهاش مشکل نصب درایور داشتم پروگرام TNM 2000 نمیشناخت  دوباره  خواستم عوضش کنم  برم  سون 7 بوت کردم  درایو C رو   DELET کردم  CREATE کردم  رفت برای نصب مرحله اول نصب ویندوز 7 روفت سیستم ریستارت شد و  روی لگوی آرم مادر برد ماند . سیستم رو ری استارت کردم  پس از عیب یابی مشخص شد با نصب هارد سیستم هنگ میکنه هارد رو بردم روی سیستم خونه تست کردم دنباله نصب ویندوز رفت با سیستم خونه هارد هیچ مشکلی نداشت هارد خونه رو روی سیستم  مغازه تست کردم سیستم هیچ مشکلی نداشت هارد SEAGATE 250 که مال مغازه باشه روی سیستم  خونه مشکلی نداره ولی روی سیستم مغازه بالا نمیاد فریم ویر هار رو آپدیت کردم بازم درست نشده هاردم روی دو سیستم دیگه تست کردم روی یکش بالا امد روی یکش مثل سیستم مغازه خودم هنگ میکنه با تشکر لطفا راهمایی کنیید در ضمن روی سیستمای نصبتا جدید )DDR3)بالا میاد روی سیستم های نصبتا قدیمی DRR2بالا نمیاد


من هم مثل این دوست عزیز این مشکل را دارم هارد منم سیگیت250 گیگ است
لطفا راهنمایی فرمایید
با کلیر بایوس حل نشد؟

----------

*imanfc*

----------


## ajamee

من هم این مشکل را داشتم بیشتر از هارد هست نه توانستم کاری انجام دهم  حتی من آخرین ورژن بایوس را زدم ولی نه شد پاور را هم تست زدم

----------

*imanfc*,*remis1*

----------


## shkib2005

> دوست عزیز یک با بایوس رو کلیر کنید مشکل حل میشه


دوست عزیز من وقتی میروم فریم ویر هارد رو آپدیت میکنم مطما باش کارای اولیه  رو انجام دادم

----------

*imanfc*,*remis1*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## shkib2005

احتیاج مادر اختراع است بلاخره مشکل حل شد 
با برنامه زیر ولی



دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*20solution*,*abbas136824*,*aghajoon-2*,*Ahmad665600*,*ahmiro*,*alimoradis*,*Alirezamch1*,*ali_eng1*,*Almas kavir*,*amirgh78gh*,*arashshr*,*aria gostar*,*aryamon*,*asadj*,*asman59173*,*ava1234*,*azinnet*,*a_golbabaei*,*bararpour*,*barbi_bambo*,*br7007*,*bsglobal*,*cinema2007*,*danyal21*,*drmohsen007*,*ehsan6651*,*ehsansattary*,*ehsanxbox370*,*enterpc*,*farhad 10*,*gamer1*,*gokhan*,*gtechno*,*hajizade1369*,*hassanvaham*,*hojat88*,*imanfc*,*jasonp*,*Javadmi*,*karimi.138*,*khalifzadeh*,*kharad*,*khelane*,*km1212*,*lolohacko*,*m-kargar*,*mafirad*,*mahdifathi70*,*Majid_ME*,*mamadesi*,*mardeshab89*,*masoud880*,*maziyarmajdi*,*Mehriran85*,*mh_akhlaghi*,*mohamad9204*,*Mohammad.mt*,*mohsen++*,*mohsen-d*,*mohssen*,*mojimmmmm*,*mojtabashaye*,*morteza0007*,*mpls*,*Mreza33*,*msanai*,*msh.27*,*nbv89*,*next 21*,*parsmehregan*,*pasargad.sys*,*peymanttm*,*Pinar*,*qelem*,*quere*,*ramin_bord20*,*rapap*,*rare9*,*Razizadeh*,*remis1*,*reza_476*,*reza_biham*,*ropshop*,*Rosta*,*rostamikola*,*r_sal*,*saeedghasemi*,*sajadabazeri*,*sajjadtk*,*sgs1352*,*shiri_3h*,*sibpc*,*smahdypor*,*smart2009*,*smerdis*,*t.taha*,*taghe33*,*tamimafshin*,*ttrp8*,*unlimited01*,*vixen357ka*,*ww9*,*Yek.Doost*,*yousef55*,*عادل اکبری*,*علی علی دادی*,*علیرضا کریمی*,*محسن1991*,*مرتضی3414*,*همتا*,*پرهام1*,*کلیک رایانه*

----------


## sunboys

سلام به نظر من مشکل شما روی هارد است اگر اطلاعاتش مهم نیست با یک سیستم دیگه یا برنامه پارتیشن تحت داس از نو پارتیشن نمائید و اگر اطلاعات مهم از از دیسک hirenboot کمک بگیرید قسمت برنامه هارد دیسک ریجنراتور هادتون دچار بد سکتور شده

----------

*imanfc*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## shkib2005

هارد من اصلا بد سکتور نداشت و نداره فقط روی قسمت بوت اصلی ابتدای هارد مشکل داشت گفتم روی بعضی از سیستم های نصبتا جدید بخوبی کار میکرد باید با برنامه بالا هارد رو low level format کنی

----------

*imanfc*,*remis1*,*Yek.Doost*,*علی علی دادی*,*همتا*

----------


## آزاد فکوریان

دوست عزیز مشکل شما از MBR هار هستش که احتیاجی به فرمت نداره با کمک گرفتن از سی دی هیرن به راحتی این مشکل حل میشه !!!

----------

*amir99*,*imanfc*,*Yek.Doost*,*علی علی دادی*,*همتا*

----------


## همتا

سلام دوستان من هم مثل همین مشکل را داشتم فقط تنها راهش LLF هستش ولی خب MBR رو من امتحان نکردم اگه از دوستان دراین مورد تجربه ای دارند قرار بهند تا دوستان استفاده کنند اگه می فرمایید MBR راه حلش هست لطفا کامل توضیح بدید تا دوستان هم استفاده کنند موفق باشید

----------

*amir99*,*imanfc*,*Yek.Doost*,*علی علی دادی*

----------


## amir99

> با سلام دوستان بنده یه سیستم تو مغازه دارم با مشخصات : مین asus P5AD2-E رم 2GDDR2  هارد SEAGATE 250 G SATA POWER GREN 350  ویندوز سون روی سیستم بود 32 بیتی یه ویندوز 8( هشت)  64بیتی نصب کردم باهاش مشکل نصب درایور داشتم پروگرام TNM 2000 نمیشناخت  دوباره  خواستم عوضش کنم  برم  سون 7 بوت کردم  درایو C رو   DELET کردم  CREATE کردم  رفت برای نصب مرحله اول نصب ویندوز 7 روفت سیستم ریستارت شد و  روی لگوی آرم مادر برد ماند . سیستم رو ری استارت کردم  پس از عیب یابی مشخص شد با نصب هارد سیستم هنگ میکنه هارد رو بردم روی سیستم خونه تست کردم دنباله نصب ویندوز رفت با سیستم خونه هارد هیچ مشکلی نداشت هارد خونه رو روی سیستم  مغازه تست کردم سیستم هیچ مشکلی نداشت هارد SEAGATE 250 که مال مغازه باشه روی سیستم  خونه مشکلی نداره ولی روی سیستم مغازه بالا نمیاد فریم ویر هار رو آپدیت کردم بازم درست نشده هاردم روی دو سیستم دیگه تست کردم روی یکش بالا امد روی یکش مثل سیستم مغازه خودم هنگ میکنه با تشکر لطفا راهمایی کنیید در ضمن روی سیستمای نصبتا جدید )DDR3)بالا میاد روی سیستم های نصبتا قدیمی DRR2بالا نمیاد


سلام
دوست عزیز شما توی توضیحاتتون گفتین TNM2000 ویندوز 7 رو نمشناخت
تا اونجا که من میدونم TNM2000 برای پروگرام کردن بایوس هست.
شما چطوری به ویندوز ربطش میدی و ازش کار میکشی. لطفا بگین ما هم یاد بگیریم.
با تشکر

----------

*imanfc*,*nekooee*,*همتا*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام
این اقا مشکلش اینجاست که ویندوز هشت نصب کرده بود واز اون ور ههم tnm با ویندوز هشت سازگاری نداره 
به خاطر همین وین 7 نصب کرده و عیب هاردش مشخص شده

----------

*amir99*,*علی علی دادی*,*مهدی امجدی*,*همتا*

----------


## ropshop

سلام بعضی اوقات  MBR هارد بنا بدلایلی می پرد ویا صدمه می بیند  برای ساخت ان ویا اصلاح ان باید کامپیوتر را در محیط داس بوت کرد و فرمان زیر را وارد نوشته و اینتر را میزنیم  بدینوسیله MBR جدید که نامش Master boot record است ساخته میشود  و مشکل هارد رفع میشود  .                        A:\fdisk/ mbr

----------


## akbarshah72

سلام خدمت اساتید محترم
دوستان لطفاً تنظیمات سیستمتون رو ریست کنید و تاریخ تون رو تنظیم کنید مشکلتون۹۹درصد اوکی میشه????????

----------


## دیوانه3

درود اگر مشکل نصب ویندوز روهارد هست اول رم هارو دربیار با باطری مادربرد یکبار روشن کن بع که چنمرتبه بوق زدخاموش مجدد جابزن بع شروع به نصب ویندوز بکن وداریو مربوط درنصب دلیت کن دوبار بارتیشن بساز ادامه روند نصب موفق باشید.

----------


## parsmehregan

گذشته از تاریخ  تاپیک که چند سالی...
وقتی سیستم روی آرم میمونه  مربوط به قطعه سخت افزاره که اینجا به احتمال قوی  هارد دیسکه که دوستان اشاره کردند باید قطعات ئاخل کیش رو از مادربرد جدا کرد و یکی یکی تست کرد و...
اما مورد دیگه آپدیت کردن  مادربرد وبایوس ه که در مواردی مانند عدم شناسایی هارد IDE و ساتا میتونه مشکل رو رفع کنه.

----------


## دیوانه3

درود بله ممکنه هارد هم باشه وحتی رم دستگاه اگردوتارم دارید بایکی ویندوز نصب کنید احتمال یکی از رم ها مورد داشسته باشه.

----------

